# Congrats Kevin T, Rich V and Jay L



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

congrats guys the three of you have been on fire so far this year. Lets hope that the delay leading to provincials isn't a distraction.


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

way to go boys.

Jay's is a new canadian record!
good shootin' Keep it up!

Allan


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks very much CD.

I will not be at the Indoor Provincials now for sure. Had they have said, "forget it lets just have it at Heights or Selkirk instead" on the 29th then I would have gone, but the Indoor Season to me ends as soon as I take my first shot outside and that happens on the 31st in Dom. Rep. So I will not be at the Provincials. The idea was nice, just wasn't executed very well I don't think. Maybe next year.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Jay said:


> Thanks very much CD.
> 
> I will not be at the Indoor Provincials now for sure. Had they have said, "forget it lets just have it at Heights or Selkirk instead" on the 29th then I would have gone, but the Indoor Season to me ends as soon as I take my first shot outside and that happens on the 31st in Dom. Rep. So I will not be at the Provincials. The idea was nice, just wasn't executed very well I don't think. Maybe next year.


thats it, Iam breaking out the recurve, first place for me for sure. I'm #1, I'm#1
:bartstush:

Jay have fun down south:darkbeer:

Reed


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

hay by the way, any date for provincls yet?

Reed


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Reed said:


> hay by the way, any date for provincls yet?
> 
> Reed


Mano says they'll have the date sometime next week. Just keep checking here and the abam site. I haven't heard le Earl chime in for a while I wonder if he plans to show up or not. You out there le Earl?


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

HUGE Congrats to all.

Kev,, is on fire! 

Great shooting.

Is Kevin the top Canadian?


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*top canadian*

i know a guy that shoots at our club that shoots really well.as far as i know there is no one that has set as many records as he has but my circle is very small.the guy i know is Dietmar Trillus.i have not seen him around much lately i guess he has been travelling.i know he won a big event in germany .i will have to google up this kevin guy to see if he is better.how do you spell his name.or if you know his list of records he holds could you please post them.thanks


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

cheaplaughs said:


> i know a guy that shoots at our club that shoots really well.as far as i know there is no one that has set as many records as he has but my circle is very small.the guy i know is Dietmar Trillus.i have not seen him around much lately i guess he has been travelling.i know he won a big event in germany .i will have to google up this kevin guy to see if he is better.how do you spell his name.or if you know his list of records he holds could you please post them.thanks


He's the Canadian guy that shot clean and made the shoot offs at Vegas this year, using 23xx arrows. Seeing that he is only 22 most of his records are junior records still, but he has some senior records already. If you come to outdoor nationals I'm sure you'll find him there. Dietmar has already declared that he wont be showing on this very forum.

Xslayer, kevin finished second at regionals this year. Rich Vogt took the top honors for indoors for 08.


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

Xslayer said:


> HUGE Congrats to all.
> 
> Kev,, is on fire!
> 
> ...


Interesting question Bruce! I thought you of all people would know the answer to that, unless?

Kevin Tatarin is an excellent shoot and is definitely one of the top archers in the country, bar none! He is also a close friend of mine as well. Personally I think we have some top shooters coming up the ranks and with no disrespect to anyone else, three of them are from MB, Kevin Richard and Jay. Great shooting guys and keep up the great work. There are also others in Canada like Pierre and Kevin Brayford but the one shooter that stands out the most in my opinion is a guy by the name of Kevin Evans. This guy gets my vote on shooter of the year and if you met him and shot with him you would know what I am talking about.

Jay I hope you win the Olympics for us! You can do it!

Kevin T, see you in Louisville and keep it going, it would be great to see you win that one, you deserve it.

Richard, great performance in the Nationals, congratulations are in order, keep it going!

And Bruce, well what can I say, way to go in Nationals.

Dietmar Trillus


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*great shooting folks !!!*

congrats to all 

is there a link yet for the final scoring ???


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*top canadian*

kevin sounds like he is a very good shooter.what do you have to accomplish to be considered the top canadian shooter.i shot a 300 51x last night an that was very difficult.what do you think it takes to shoot a 60x.i get very nervous in the last rounds.it seems 60x is a long ways away.


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

cheaplaughs said:


> kevin sounds like he is a very good shooter.what do you have to accomplish to be considered the top canadian shooter.i shot a 300 51x last night an that was very difficult.what do you think it takes to shoot a 60x.i get very nervous in the last rounds.it seems 60x is a long ways away.



It seems that I forgot another up and comer in my last post. Bernie you are the man, great shooting and I am sure you will be bringing that X count up very soon! Do what I do, close your eyes and then grip and rip. Just kidding about that last comment, don't grip and rip!!!


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Hello,

I think, if I am understanding this correctly, Bruce was asking if Kevin was top canadian for MICA scores. 

Not top canadian archer. I don't want this to turn into one of those threads. Deitmar is an outstanding shooter, along with Kevin. The two of them have gone head to head and had very similar results. 

anyways. Congrats to everybody again. Looking forward to seeing some more big scores out of everybody.


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

MICA scores are shot like regionals over a longer period of time. Scores do not have to be shot until the end of April so it is possible the score might be broken.

Great shooting Kevin and good luck to you and Dietmar in Louisiville.

Kevin


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Good luck in Louisville*

Good luck to all heading to Louisville.. or lou-ville as it pronounced..

Gilles


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*louisville*

Guys good luck in louisville. Maybe next year, god willing and a bit more practice i will be there too.:wink:


----------

